# Family in law enforcement help?



## Cops (Jan 11, 2017)

I have a large family in law enforcement, mainly with in the MADOC and MSP. I want to go into law enforcement when I get out of highschool but I was wondering how much family in law enforcement helps, As my second cousin is George Hanna(Yes the one that the Mass police medal of honor is named after) and on my mother side my great grand father was also killed on duty, he was Wilfred Gerrior. So My question is would this help me in anyway in getting hired?

I plan when I get out of highschool is to apply to the sheriffs dept and enlist, wilst going to college and when possible taking any of the police academies as well as taking the exams every 2yrs for police,state trooper and corrections. My ultimate goal is to either be a local officer, MBTA officer or a state trooper.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Cops said:


> I have a large family in law enforcement, mainly with in the MADOC and MSP. I want to go into law enforcement when I get out of highschool but I was wondering how much family in law enforcement helps, As my second cousin is George Hanna(Yes the one that the Mass police medal of honor is named after) and on my mother side my great grand father was also killed on duty, he was Wilfred Gerrior. So My question is would this help me in anyway in getting hired?
> 
> I plan when I get out of highschool is to apply to the sheriffs dept and enlist, wilst going to college and when possible taking any of the police academies as well as taking the exams every 2yrs for police,state trooper and corrections. My ultimate goal is to either be a local officer, MBTA officer or a state trooper.


I questioned the seriousness of this question wilst I read this.


----------



## sgtmike1980 (Jun 4, 2016)

Being in a L. E family should not mean anything, its your qualifications, interview skills and that type of stuff is what matters. Don't try to get by on your family name but on what YOU do!


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

It means nothing. Family references and networking help to a certain extent but do not guarantee anyone a job.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Once your on the job completely different story


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Not really a factor in hiring like it was 100 years ago. Regardless of who is in your family nobody is going to hire someone who is functionally retarded. Unless you are applying to be Chief of Police.


----------



## sgtmike1980 (Jun 4, 2016)

felony said:


> It means nothing. Family references and networking help to a certain extent but do not guarantee anyone a job.


Nor should they, we have enough clowns that got on because of connections.


----------

